# Witches chant



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I was working on audio for my ScareFX witch last night and looked up what the 3 witches in Macbeth actually say, since I have used it in my display but never "really" listened to it. 

I was a bit shocked it quite scary. They use human body parts in their cauldron, and baby parts at that. It sounds really good but I dont know if I'll use it now. 
Here it is

First Witch
Round about the Cauldron go;
In the poison'd Entrails throw.
Toad, that under cold stone
Days and Nights has thirty-one
Swelter'd Venom sleeping got,
Boil thou first i' the charmed pot.

All
Double, double toile and trouble ;
Fire burn and Cauldron bubble.

Second Witch
Fillet of a Fenny Snake,
In the Cauldron boil and bake;
Eye of Newt, and Toe of Frogge,
Wool of Bat, and Tongue of Dogge,
Adder's Fork, and Blind-worm's Sting,
Lizard's leg, and Howlet's wing,
For a Charm of powerful trouble
Like a Hell-broth boil and bubble.

All
Double, double toyle and trouble,
Fire burn and Cauldron bubble.

Third Witch
Scale of Dragon, Tooth of Wolf,
Witches' Mummy, Maw and Gulf
Of the ravin'd salt Sea shark,
Root of Hemlock digg'd i' the dark,
Liver of Blaspheming Jew,
Gall of Goat, and Slips of Yew
Silver'd in the Moon's Eclipse,
Nose of Turk, and Tartar's lips,
Finger of Birth-strangled Babe
Ditch-deliver'd by a Drab,
Make the Gruel thick and slab:
Add thereto a Tiger's Chaudron,
For the Ingredients of our Cauldron.

All
Double, double toyle and trouble'
Fire burn and Cauldron bubble.

Second Witch
Cool it with a Baboon's blood,
Then the Charm is firm and good.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

I did not recall all of that... it really is quite disturbing, not to mention Politically-Incorrect.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

This bothered me today.
I have listened to my witch track many many times. The odd thing is you would think I would have noticed the politically incorrect comments made by witch #3 , So I got home from work and listened to it maybe 5 times, Nope never heard it. Opened my audacity file, Nope not in there. Opened the original file I had worked from, There it was just like it should have been. I guess what happened was last year when I mxed it I found it to be offensive and mixed it out, then forgot about it. LOL.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

OK So I revamped the witch audio, its roughly 9 minutes I think..
Feel free to use it. All the audio was mixed in audacity. I purchased most of SFX sounddogs.com and they are very cool to deal with I highly recommend them.

http://grimvisions.com/Audio/WitchProp2006.mp3


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

thats great krough. I just may use this for my witch kitchen.

THANKS!!


----------



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow. Witch Three is cutting edge.
At least the Jewish individual was a blasphemer. So they sort of had it coming to them.


----------



## Mikelele (Nov 15, 2006)

For what it's worth .. the witches chant comes from Shakespeare's Macbeth. It is part of classical literature though it may be politically incorrect. But in truth there would probably be a few ToTs or Tot-parents who would actually know this and recognize it. It may cause trouble so it is probably best to keep it out. =)


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Mikelele said:


> For what it's worth .. the witches chant comes from Shakespeare's Macbeth. It is part of classical literature though it may be politically incorrect. But in truth there would probably be a few ToTs or Tot-parents who would actually know this and recognize it. It may cause trouble so it is probably best to keep it out. =)


There was no politically correct in the late 16th/early 17th century.... Shakespeare wrote within the context of that time period.

This is true of many of his plays. The anti-sematism in _The Merchant of Venice_ is often a topic of debate in today's world.

I agree with Mikelele that some people may recognize the chant and possibly be disturbed. If you don't want to leave it out all together, perhaps you could record an edited version of your own that you are more comfortable with.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Maybe this is Shakespeare humor, a witch calling someone blasphemous? Isn't that a cauldron calling the kettle black.... Now to hack a dougie x-mas tree to add Krough's Macbeth dance re-mix to a talking, blinking witch.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I would like a re edit as well. This time with the third witch going after Jehovah's Witnesses, Republicans and anyone that has ever hooked up with Jennifer Lopez.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

In my opinion : I think it part of great literature > from a great playwrite. Not to be changed!
Saying that....I see no reason to change anything on it ( unless it really bothers you!) after all it is a witches chant do you think they thought hmm... is this politically correct or not. I doubt it.
And if you choose to change anything, then you might as well change the animal aspect also ,besides the politcal people ,you may have animal activists after you. oh my

Leave it as is or Why not just rewrite the whole thing!!

my opinion> I'm sick to death of this politically correct /incorrect crap. < my opinion


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Lilly said:


> And if you choose to change anything, then you might as well change the animal aspect also ,besides the politcal people ,you may have animal activists after you.
> 
> my opinion> I'm sick to death of this politically correct /incorrect crap. < my opinion


Yeah, I can see it now, Pamela Anderson running around the witch prop buck naked protesting for peta! Come to think of it, I think I might build this prop and report myself to peta!

Agreed. This P.C B.S is gonna be the death of free speach in this country.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ya what lilly said


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I thnk it would be real cool to build three animated witches, each one chanting thier part. Hmmm..A BIG project, but well worth it!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

krough said:


> OK So I revamped the witch audio, its roughly 9 minutes I think..
> Feel free to use it. All the audio was mixed in audacity. I purchased most of SFX sounddogs.com and they are very cool to deal with I highly recommend them.
> 
> http://grimvisions.com/Audio/WitchProp2006.mp3


Is there a recording of 3 witches chanting this?


----------



## CelticWitch (Jul 25, 2012)

krough said:


> OK So I revamped the witch audio, its roughly 9 minutes I think..
> Feel free to use it. All the audio was mixed in audacity. I purchased most of SFX sounddogs.com and they are very cool to deal with I highly recommend them.
> 
> http://grimvisions.com/Audio/WitchProp2006.mp3


The Macbeth witches are the inspiration for my dining room decor this year for the party. Thank you for sharing the audio--it's perfect!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Dr Morbius said:


> I thnk it would be real cool to build three animated witches, each one chanting thier part. Hmmm..A BIG project, but well worth it!


I did something similar with my witches, although it was only two witches and not three (the third isn't much of a talker but she likes to fly!). Unfortunately, due to technical difficulties, I have no video from last year to show it, but the thread showing proof of concept is here:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=32118&highlight=witches
The witches did an opening chant, telling the backstory of the haunt and then the third witch would fly around, then they would randomly speak one of seven additional chants, of which Macbeth is one. I too struggled with whether to edit the chant for content, but decided to leave it as is.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I would suggest that you re-write the chant with something less bothersome if you feel that others would be offended. In this day and age, it really doesn't matter what one says about anything.....someone will always find fault with it.

People used to have much thicker skin, when I was younger. Today everything always has to be PC! I really think it's run it's course! If you think you need to be more neutral in this, then make up something new! 
*_


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lilly said:


> In my opinion : I think it part of great literature > from a great playwrite. Not to be changed!
> Saying that....I see no reason to change anything on it ( unless it really bothers you!) after all it is a witches chant do you think they thought hmm... is this politically correct or not. I doubt it.
> And if you choose to change anything, then you might as well change the animal aspect also ,besides the politcal people ,you may have animal activists after you. oh my
> 
> ...


:jol:I agree with Lily...she's quite correct. These are horrid, black hearted witches....not Samantha Stevens, wiggling her nose and baking cookies for her neighbors. Maybe if you are that freaked out by it, you should switch from witches to fairies....:googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

When I was looking for a chant for my witch, I had planned on using the chant from Macbeth, but ended up writing my own.


----------



## Mortuis (Aug 13, 2013)

Just my two cents...

"Liver of blaspheming Jew" - in Shakespeare's day, ALL Jews were blasphemers by default (when they weren't something worse) because they denied the divinity of Jesus - in itself a terrible blasphemy for the time.


----------

